Ask HN: What product or service do you forsea dead in 10 years? - shinamee
======
byoung2
Home phone service...I haven't used a landline phone at home for at least a
decade, and if it weren't for my cable company bundling it for free with
internet and TV I wouldn't have one now. Mobile devices are more convenient
and calling minutes are irrelevant these days.

Fax machines...I'm baffled that these are still around, especially with
internet and camera phones being more convenient for sharing documents. If you
need something more professional, there should be an internet connected
version of a fax that supports email or mms.

Broadcast TV (other than news or live events)...it's been a decade since I
tuned in live to watch a TV show. DVR was the norm for a time, but on demand
like Netflix or amazon are more convenient.

